# Aus weißem Shirt wird schwarzes Shirt - WIE?



## Harzteufel (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein weißes Shirt und möchte dieses nun so einfärben, dass es schwarz wird, aber noch realistisch aussieht. Hab schon mit der Selektiven Farbkorrektur, Kontrasten und Sättigungen herumgespielt, aber es sieht alles merkwürdig aus... Habt ihr ne Idee?

Besten Dank,
Harzteufel


----------



## Leola13 (27. Februar 2006)

Hai,

hast du Bild - Einstellungen - Farbe ersetzen  schon probiert ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Harzteufel (27. Februar 2006)

Danke, hab jetzt mal ein bissl damit herumprobiert und bin, für meine Ansprüche, zu recht guten Ergebnissen gekommen. 
Wenn natürlich noch jemand nen anderen Weg kennt, probier ich diesen auch gern aus ;-)


----------



## roconline (27. Februar 2006)

schon mal ausgewählt und dann die farben umgekehrt?

gruss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

In der aktuellen (dürfte bald eine neue geben) DOCMA ist ein Workshop,
der genau Dein Problem aufgreift. Auch wenn es sich um das Thema
"schwarzes Shirt in weiß wandeln" handelt, sind die Arbeitsschritte ähnlich.

Einfach mal reinschauen.

Gruß


----------

